# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фотопленка Свема 64

## Genius

Чёрно-белая фотопленка Свема-64 - 36 кадров.
Производитель СССР.
Новая в заводских коробочках, упакована в заводскую упаковку.
Хранилась в сухом темном месте.

Есть 9 штук. 50 грн штука или 350 за все сразу.

Вложение 13532111Вложение 13532112Вложение 13532113

----------

